# Film scanner help! Which one?



## Lazy Photographer (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a friend who shoots only black & white film, and then scans the negatives to his computer. His scanner just pooped out and he's asked me to help him decide on a new one. He's looking at one of these two:

Epson Perfection 4490

Canon CanoScan 8800F


Can anyone offer any advice on these units or brands? Or is there another in that price bracket that might be a better option. I think he wants to keep it under $300. I did mention the Nikon scanner but he doesn't have that kind of money.


----------



## Taylor R (Jan 5, 2010)

I own an epson 4490, and have no experience with the canoscan so i can't really tell you which ones better. But I am very happy with the results my 4490 offers, its a very good scanner for the price.


----------



## Pgeobc (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought an Epson Perfection V750 Pro. It works very well, indeed.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a Canon fan


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you seen this one?  It's in the price range of the other two.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/SCAN/V600/V600.HTM


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 6, 2010)

I got Epson V700, no complain.


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2010)

Epson... V700 totally happy but I have had wonderful results from a variety of Epson flatbed models.

[edit]
I posted samples from my V700 a long time ago ..

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/62119-epson-v700-experiences.html


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a fan of the epson, just make sure your film is flat and your film carrier is adjusted to the right height.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 8, 2010)

I too am quite happy with the performance of my EPSON, though I have the v700,  which at slightly less than $500USD right now (Epson Perfection V700 Photo Scanner, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.) is out of the OP's price range.

The 4490/v500/v600 family are still good but don't have as high a D-max (dynamic range) and lack the dual lens arrangement that, for improved film scanning, that is one of the improvements in the the v700/750 pair.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dwig said:


> I too am quite happy with the performance of my EPSON, though I have the v700,  which at slightly less than $500USD right now (Epson Perfection V700 Photo Scanner, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.) is out of the OP's price range.
> 
> The 4490/v500/v600 family are still good but don't have as high a D-max (dynamic range) and lack the dual lens arrangement that, for improved film scanning, that is one of the improvements in the the v700/750 pair.



I also have the v700... it's the same as the 750 it just doesn't come with the wet-mount equipment.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My friend's been monitoring this thread and I'm sure he'll take all into account when making his final decision.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm using the Canon 8800f and am very happy with it.


----------

